
On Jack’s One Year Anniversary, Twitter Remains a Mess - retupmoc01
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/jacks-one-year-anniversary-twitter-still-mess/
======
at-fates-hands
Why does every story now, regardless of media outlet, have to attach race and
politics to everything?

Does it really matter if Louie CK is a white guy who quit Twitter?

Does it matter why or how Donald Trump uses Twitter when Hilary Clinton does
and says the same stupid things he does?

Why did the article single out Milo Yiannopoulos (conservative) as someone who
got banned and then praise how Black Lives Matter is using the platform?

I really thought some of the industry media I consumed would be above bringing
race and politics into every story, but it's every where now and really
disconcerting.

It's true. . . .journalism is dead.

~~~
kapitza
There's a great anecdote in Victor Klemperer's diary of life as a Jew in Nazi
Germany. He was a longtime subscriber to a cat magazine. In 1932 his cat
magazine was all about cats. By 1935 it couldn't shut up about the virtues of
the "German Cat."

Not that our society is Nazi -- it's pretty much the opposite. Nonetheless,
the feeling of everything becoming poisoned by politics is inescapable. If you
prefer you can go over to Breitbart and read about how Twitter is a mess
because it doesn't respect free speech and banned Milo. Somehow I don't think
this will leave you feeling any better.

